# Knots



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry for asking so many questions but I have one more. Is it okay to reel a leader knot into the main bail? Will that screw up my casting because the knot will be in the bail?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why would you want to? No need for a leader that long for inshore fishing.


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Why would you want to? No need for a leader that long for inshore fishing.


I want to be able to see my line so I will tie 10 feet of high vis green so hopefully people won't cross me on the pier. Then tie 10 feet of mono onto that so the fish won't see the line.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Natr said:


> I want to be able to see my line so I will tie 10 feet of high vis green so hopefully people won't cross me on the pier. Then tie 10 feet of mono onto that so the fish won't see the line.



Try an Albright knot or Slim Beauty... those 2 are pretty small and very strong knots, should me ok. It might interfere with some casting distance though


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude you are overthinking it. It's fishing not rocket surgery.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Natr said:


> I want to be able to see my line so I will tie 10 feet of high vis green so hopefully people won't cross me on the pier. Then tie 10 feet of mono onto that so the fish won't see the line.


 yes, you are overthinking this.

Seasoned and experienced pier fishermen can fish w/o crossing over you.
Sometimes wind will blow a line over yours...don't freak, let the caster get control of his line before worrying.

Just tie mono to the end if you need a leader...go fish!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Natr said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions but I have one more. Is it okay to reel a leader knot into the main bail? Will that screw up my casting because the knot will be in the bail?


first off never say your sorry about asking questions, that's what this forum is all about. as for the visibility of your line, you might as well do the whole spool in high vis line. that's what I did. I use to have the green power pro and I could not see it to save my life so I switched to a different line. Do not worry about people crossing you its going to happen regardless of the line you have. just practice the over under method. follow your line and go over and under people till you get your line free. Most people are understanding and will help get you untangled.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Natr said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions but I have one more. Is it okay to reel a leader knot into the main bail? Will that screw up my casting because the knot will be in the bail?


Yes, it's completely fine to reel a leader up onto your spool. I generally have leaders that long on all of my setups. It does not get hung up & it does not affect casting. Just use an Albright Knot. Learn to tie it properly & you won't have any tag ends. Be sure to singe your braid tag flush with the knot too. 

But I think that your proposed solution is too much work & you're thinking way too far into this, like others have said.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I would say no,you would be asking for a tangle or the knot hanging up and you slinging your bait off...especially in windy conditions, Gets some clear/blue stren or brightgreen berkely line, You can see it and everyone else can to....Everyone of the 
fisherman on the piers had to learn how to fish out there....The more you go the more you learn....I suggest to people wanting to fish out there to go observe a couple of days without a rod and reel....Tangles will happen ,don't let them ruin your day....
Tight Lines


----------

